# If you have a short handled rod...and want a longer rod.



## richg99 (Nov 5, 2016)

You can always just add a chunk of pine or whatever wood you have around.

Some years ago, I started wade fishing more and more. A long handled rod lent itself to longer casts and less arm fatigue. I used a small turning that I had around; drilled it for a long dowel, and epoxied the dowel up into the graphite handle.

I wrapped a small piece of leather around the joint, just for looks. It has served me well for over twenty years. richg99


----------



## earl60446 (Nov 5, 2016)

Did something very similar one time, just removed the old foam handle and replaced the whole thing with a turned piece of wood.
Same function as rich's.
Tim


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Apr 11, 2017)

I extend rods a lot using aluminum tubing, which is then covered by cork tape, shrink tube, eva, or just painted to match the blank.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 12, 2017)

LOL. Don't we all......???


----------



## water bouy (Apr 21, 2017)

Just last week I dug up an old 5' 6" pistol grip rod that's been sitting around for years. So I cut off the foam to see what it was hiding and there's about 4 inches of usable shank so I bought an oak table leg at Lowes for $6 and cut it to 10 inches and eventually have someone with a lathe put a hole in the middle. If it works okay I'll cover it in TruOil or something.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 21, 2017)

Keep inventing...


----------



## bassoreno (Aug 16, 2017)

Not to throw cold water on the idea of innovating fishing tackle but it doesn't seem to me you are going to end up with a great casting rod...I have a pile of old casting rods and pretty much universally they have offset handles...Sure you can make the handle long enough to use a two-handed grip but you aren't doing anything to the casting ability of that short blank...There is no substitute for today's 7 to 7 1/2 foot rods with the blank going down into the handle...I do a lot of trolling on my little lake with an electric and having my index finger on the exposed blank on the underside of the handle allows me to feel the slightest tick or weed my lure hits...This year I invested in a Loomis 7 1/2 foot bait caster...The blank is some kind of blend of graphite and fiberglass and it casts so effortlessly even compared to my 7 foot St. Croix graphite bait casters...Sure it cost as much as a house payment but if you'd rather have a roof over your head than a fine rod then I can't help you out... :mrgreen:


----------

